# good betta tank



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ok i finally convinced my sister to get a decent tank for her betta rather than a 1.5 liter bowl  
i found this 5 gallon tank at the lfs. Its 15" long by 5" wide or so and about a foot tall is this good dimentions for a betta. its quite long and tall for a 5gallon

but my real question is about the filter- it had an intake tube going into the filter, and the filtration itself is those Bio/Balls in front, and poly fiber pads (or white sponge stuff) with carbon media in the middle of the pads, then back into the tank. Is that good filtration?? i havent had much experience with filters. 

thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Meatpuppet said:


> ok i finally convinced my sister to get a decent tank for her betta rather than a 1.5 liter bowl
> i found this 5 gallon tank at the lfs. Its 15" long by 5" wide or so and about a foot tall is this good dimentions for a betta. its quite long and tall for a 5gallon
> 
> but my real question is about the filter- it had an intake tube going into the filter, and the filtration itself is those Bio/Balls in front, and poly fiber pads (or white sponge stuff) with carbon media in the middle of the pads, then back into the tank. Is that good filtration?? i havent had much experience with filters.
> ...


Remove the carbon and put it in your cabinet. You can put in its place filter floss. The tank should be sufficient for one betta.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ok, but how come i have to remove the active carbon?

and this tank... it turns out you need a screw driver every time you want to open the lid for feeding time or whatever.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Activated carbon has its uses, but also its problems. It wears out fairly quickly. A lot of fish keepers feel that it can remove chemicals from the water that can be beneficial to your fish. Also, some people think there's a connection with using (old) activated carbon and hole-in-the-head disease. However, activated carbon is great for clearing your tank of medication if you've medicated your fish and they've healed up. That's one of the reasons it's better to take it out and save it for when you need it.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Mostly, carbon is unnecessary and a pain in the butt/silly expense. Biological and mechanical filtration are plenty sufficient and then you aren't buying something that has to be replaced every couple of weeks.

Why does the tank need a screw driver to open it for feeding? You're going to want plenty of ventilation for a fish that breathes air, so it may be best to leave the top off, or replace it with something different.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> Why does the tank need a screw driver to open it for feeding? You're going to want plenty of ventilation for a fish that breathes air, so it may be best to leave the top off, or replace it with something different.


o heck u dunno. someone was smashed when they designed the tank. it may not need the screws, although i didnt see any hinges on the hood either.
i realy like the tank, the most unique ive seen in my area and believe it or not, the olny good bowfront. ill just go back to the pet store ask for a screw driver or bring my own and see what is the deal with it. (may just have removable screws for shipping pourpases


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Could you post a picture of it? That sounds like a really interesting tank.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Could you post a picture of it? That sounds like a really interesting tank.


hmmm... ill look for a pic on the net. i dont think the store will let me start taking pics of their stuff in the store. (i might look suspicious) But the tank is made by AA. and ill post it as soon as i find it


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.aa-aquarium.com/NewProduct2.php?id=195&line_id=&level=3
this is simalar (same filter, size, style), although it may not be it cuz this modle comes in only sliver or black; the one at the lfs was blue


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool tank, but the videos didn't show how to open the lid. And :shock: @ the videos showing people keeping two discus in a 5g.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

iamntbatman said:


> Cool tank, but the videos didn't show how to open the lid. And :shock: @ the videos showing people keeping two discus in a 5g.


yes shame on them.... too bad its not in english. and the one at the lfs didnt have a flow regulator 

oh wait i found one in english


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

well went down to lfs today. brang my own trusty screwdriver. unscrewed it. lid came right off. which means you need the screws. *sigh* o well


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

hey everybody, great news! (well at least for me anyways) 
ive found a lovley five gallon that is acctually easy on maintainence. i like it so much i gave my sister my other tall 5gall

it was a pretty good deal too. it come with the tank, hood, filter, heater, regular size food, a silk plant, 3 samples of liquid stuff, and a thermometer. all for $40  



Here's where i replaced my old one








but yes i will get a regular thermometer. 









and here is what i plan to do with it
(sorry for the paint job i had an idea in my mind that i didnt want to loose. lol)








i was also thinkin' of some kinda floating plant in it.
any other suggestions??


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

okay
ive hunted down all the decor i want and here is the almost finished product (in Cycling  )








more plants to come soon


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

i really like the way your setting up the tank! i bet your fish will be so excited!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks great! I'm glad you didn't go with the other one too- I was worried about how the "Enclosed fully pressurized tank-top filtration system" (quote from their website) would work. It sorta sounded like it wouldn't work if the top wasn't screwed on, and that there wouldn't be any air at the top of the tank for the betta to breath 

But yours it looking great, and I'm sure your sisters betta will be quite happy in your old tank!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

hey thanks for the comments guys  
and kailey11293, i think im more exited than the fish, he doesnt even know whats coming. 

and quick question about the cycling, do i do routine water changes while the whole process, or after the ammonia spike or what??


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Are you cycling with or without fish? Water changes slow down the process if but it necessary if there's a fish in the tank. If so, do a water change every time ammonia gets over .5 or so.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

its a fishless cycle so ill just let it be. 
thanks for clearing that up  .


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

Meatpuppet said:


> hey thanks for the comments guys
> and kailey11293, i think im more exited than the fish, he doesnt even know whats coming.


Lol


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

It looks great so far. I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! looking good. 
you'll have to post a pic of your sisters now too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ok i took the pic of her's and said she doesnt want her tank on the net right now. :roll: i guess she wants to have people see her own setup. but ill respect it so i will try to get a pic later
well here's my tank during cycling. look how cloudy it is :mrgreen: 








l
anyway, ill get one more pic once its ready, ill get java moss and make it look all pretty and not lacking fish


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

looking good still. 
my first tank looked awful when it went through it's bloom.
well i guess i cazn wait for her lol J/K
i hope she gets lots of enjoyment from making it her own.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Where did you get it? I like it alot!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

JMeenen said:


> Where did you get it? I like it alot!


ok... i got the tank kit at Zellers (Canadian i think :? )
cave and posiedon figure @ pet parade (lfs)
and gravle at the ever-popular petland (i hate going there cuz service sux)


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

done! check out me tank blurb

do moss balls make good plants?


----------



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

i LOVE the dramatic posiden!!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice looking tank :wink: . I'm sure your fish will LOVE it!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have used one like that for several different fish but when i tried it on my betta he kept trying to swim into it... it was nto that it was too strong and sucking him in, he was just really curious so i took it out... but it kept the water really clean, i had one for about 5 years and it worked great, it had goldfins, frogs, ect....


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

The tank is looking fantastic Meatpuppet, you've done a great job there! :thumbsup: 

Just one question.. is it still sitting on the shelf on the wall?










If so, I would seriously rethink about where you're keeping it. I highly doubt that the shelf pictured will be able to support the weight of the tank in the long-term.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

yup its still their. but no worries i screwed the supports into studds increasing the weight limit. and the tank (everthing in it) weighs 47 lbs. to test that before time i took a 60 lb weight and left it on the shelf for a few days. it held up just fine.

but im moving into a different room next month and i know the walls cant bear that weight so i will be puting it on a table. unless i can find (or DIY my own) a stand tall enough for my liking . im 6'.5" and i hate not being able to see my tanks interior without bending over.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

can a female betta be kept in a tank that is cylinder and over a foot tall but only about 6-8 inches in diamiter?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

im pretty sure that would work. thats just like my old one gallon i used to have and it worked out just fine


----------

